# BAGHDAD | Princess Tower | 100m+ | 26 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

^^^^



Euphrates said:


> Dubai-based property developer Damac Properties has begun construction on its first residential complex in Iraq, several years after it first announced its intention to expand into the Middle East country.
> The $100m Princess Tower - a 26-storey luxury furnished apartment building – is being built in the centre of the Iraqi capital, Baghdad.
> Managing Director Ziad El Chaar said the project was the first stage of a long-term commitment to the country, which is still rebuilding following the US-led invasion that saw the end of former dictator Saddam Hussein’s regime earlier this century.
> “Iraq is a key market for us and the Princess Tower is a clear sign of our commitment to build luxurious living environments in a country which is seeing strong investment and capital growth,” El Chaar said.
> ...


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*Introducing Princess Tower: The first page in the story of modern Baghdad*

Princess Tower will be the first 26-storey luxury development for decades in the heart of Baghdad and will stand as a beacon of hope and imminent prosperity, symbolizing the start of a new era for many Iraqis in the region.

The apartment complex will be appointed with state-of-the-art amenities including a world-class gymnasium, spa and swimming pool as well as off road covered parking, 24 hour security and Power backup. Spacious apartments will be furnished and detailed with the finest fittings that speak to elegance and style that are timeless.


----------



## acerx (Nov 1, 2012)

the interior looks like a pre WWII bedroom hno:


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

acerx said:


> the interior looks like a pre WWII bedroom hno:


it looks lovely. Very suitable for the complex.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

..


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

:banana::banana::banana:





















http://www.damacproperties.com/en/project/projects/princess-tower.html

​


----------



## UknownAndGone (Jun 15, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

looks pretty with gold like shinings


----------

